# Hi All



## Nutisbak2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, I joined a while back but don't think I ever realised my membership was approved......

Anyway will get a bit more active now


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Nutisbak2 said:


> Hi everyone, I joined a while back but don't think I ever realised my membership was approved......
> 
> Anyway will get a bit more active now


Welcome.

Don't feel the need to spank £2.5k on a grinder to tick the "more active" box


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome from me


----------



## Nutisbak2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nah I will very much do my research before spending....


----------



## Nutisbak2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Don't feel the need to spank £2.5k on a grinder to tick the "more active" box


Currently giving serious thought to buying a Creado e37s


----------

